# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Сматфон Lenovo P70: месяц без подзарядки

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo одна из немногих, кто выпускает смартфоны с большим аккумулятором. При этом это не сказывается на дизайне девайсов, они легкие, довольно тонкие и стильные. В копилке производителя уже есть популярные модели P780 и S860 с батареей 4000 мАч, их негласно называют рабочими «лошадками», которые при активном использовании автономно работают до 4 дней. В ряды долгоживущих смартфонов попал и новый аппарат – Lenovo P70, который, как заявляет производитель, может в режиме ожидания  продержаться на одном заряде больше месяца. Кроме того, он на голову выше своих предшественников по начинке. Помимо емкого аккумулятора, у него большой IPS-экран, производительный 8-ядерный процессор, две SIM-карты, поддержка LTE, слот для microSD и это еще не все достоинства «долгожителя». 

*Дизайн и эргономика
*
Несмотря на большую батарею, смартфон получился элегантным, довольно тонким и легким. Габариты девайса: 142х71.8х8,9 мм и вес 149 граммов. Наверное, громоздкости и тяжести разработчикам удалось избежать из-за отсутствия отделки из металла, который ранее использовался в  корпусах предшественников. Несмотря на это, он не смотрится хуже, качество полимерного материала на высоком уровне. Задняя крышка выполнена из матового пластика. Он  довольно маркий, поэтому собирает отпечатки пальцев. В данной ситуации спасет бампер. По бокам устройства в виде декора представлена глянцевая окантовка, которая придает девайсу более деловой вид. Одна из особенностей этой модели, экран. Он как будто уложен отдельным слоем и утопает в корпусе. Лицевая панель устойчива к царапинам. Над экраном расположен разговорный динамик и фронтальная камера. Здесь же – датчики освещения, приближения и световой индикатор. Внизу расположены три сенсорные кнопки с белой подсветкой.  Механические клавиши  расположены на правом ребре. Это качелька регулировки громкости и клавиша  питания. Под крышкой – два отсека под microSIM  и слот под microSD. 
Модель удобно лежит в руке, сборка отличная, все на своих местах. При этом благодаря своим небольшим размерам, он легко помещается в кармане брюк или дамской сумочке. 

*Дисплей
*
Экран немного меньше, чем у предшественников - 5 дюймов против 5.3. Используется IPS-матрица с HD разрешением (1280х720) и плотностью пикселей 294 ppi. Есть поддержкой 5-точечного мультитача. Сенсор работает просто отлично, ошибок нет. Единственная претензия к контрастности. Довольно низкий результат 730:1. При этом есть неотключаемая подстройка яркости, антибликовые свойства тоже хороши, изображение в яркий день вполне разборчиво. Углы обзора для IPS находятся на среднем уровне, под углом смещаются цвета и гамма, быстро падает контрастность, черный приобретает фиолетовый и желтый оттенки. 

*Аппаратная платформа
*
Разработчики приятно порадовали начинкой, смартфон оснащен восьмиядерным чипом, что большая редкость для «долгожителей». Здесь используется 64-битный процессор MT6752 с частотой 1,7 ГГц, графика Mali-T760, 2 ГБ оперативной памяти, встроенной памяти 16 ГБ, из них 12 ГБ остается для пользователя. Свободное место можно увеличить при помощи слота для microSD. 
В смартфоне два разъема для SIM-карт. Первая поддерживает работу с LTE-сетями. В настройках можно задать действия по умолчанию для каждой SIM. Заодно можно выбрать индивидуальные сигналы для оповещения на звонок и SMS. Динамик в телефоне громкий, сигнал слышно отлично. 
*Камеры**Основная камера - 13 Мп. Качество съемки среднее. На фото заметна низкая детализация кадров, снимки при использовании HDR-режима получаются смазанными. В меню можно встретить набор из спецэффектов, панорамную съемку, создание кадров с движущимися объектами, 3D-фото и снимки с анимацией. Меняется соотношение сторон, можно включить вспышку, выбрать из нескольких режимов съемки, задать ISO, установить баланс белого.**Фронтальная - 5 Мп. Она довольно неплохо проявила себя в видеочатах и при создании автопортретов.**Время работы**Аккумулятора емкостью 4000 мА*ч легко хватает на 2-3 дня работы смартфона. При цикличном воспроизведении видео на максимальной яркости устройство продержалось чуть больше 10 часов. Если включить энергосберегающий режим, тогда реально получить порядка 15-16 часов работы. В тесте AnTuTu телефон получает 7715 очков. В играх он живет 4,5 часа.**Впечатления**Модель P70 хороша по характеристикам, теперь устройство не уступает по начинке и старшим аппаратам в линейке. К примеру, из плюсов - 8-ядерный процессор с 2 ГБ оперативной памяти, две SIM-карты, поддержка LTE-сетей, имеется и слот для карты памяти. Из минусов разве что – софт камеры требует доработки и несъемный аккумулятор. Тем не менее, длительное время автономной работы, умеренные размеры корпуса, вес и производительная начинка в смартфоне среднего класса делает его весьма привлекательным не только для рядового потребителя, но и для экспертов в области мобильной сферы.*

----------

